# "The Code Of Excellence"



## Skinnyelectrician (Aug 10, 2011)

Wireman191 said:


> What are your thoughts and opinions on this subject? I belive that it is a good thing.


What a bunch of crap. That's what I think of it. What are we, a bunch of 8 year olds? Drop the dead weight, and stop with the "Good ole' boy system" and there won't be a need for a code of excellence. I mean, it's really corny. It sounds like conceived corporate diatribe. I worked at a Target when they were all doing those remodels, they called the employees team members and had team rally's in the morning complete with a "Yo Bundy" hand cheer. Is that what were going for here?


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Wireman191 said:


> What are your thoughts and opinions on this subject? I belive that it is a good thing.


Where is this code you speak of coming from?


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

The only problem is they only want to apply it to the men. They need to hold the contractors feet to the fire for a change. Lot's of times the contractor is their own worst enemy when it comes to keeping the job moving. Last job cieling height is 60' they get 40' lifts saved a little $$$. Wire pull 560'. Take the time to get measurements and they send out 280' rope. Say they got a deal on that one. Need a $200.00 laser to lay out a sh!t load of bus duct. Nope you don't need that. I know I don't need it it would just pay for itself in the first day. Instead spend countless hours putting up string lines in the worst steel you ever seen. This 2011 a little technology won't hurt. I think most men are on the job to do a good quality job they can pride themselves on and make themselves and the contractor money. If they want the code of excellence to work, they need to weed out the slugs and change their entry requirements.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> Where is this code you speak of coming from?


The International.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Loose Neutral said:


> The International.


The International Union?I have been jumping up and down here with phone calls and I did not realize I was IN "Union" topics. Of course, the International.


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

Skinnyelectrician said:


> What a bunch of crap. That's what I think of it. What are we, a bunch of 8 year olds? Drop the dead weight, and stop with the "Good ole' boy system" and there won't be a need for a code of excellence. I mean, it's really corny. It sounds like conceived corporate diatribe. I worked at a Target when they were all doing those remodels, they called the employees team members and had team rally's in the morning complete with a "Yo Bundy" hand cheer. Is that what were going for here?


 Your right, we shouldn't have to be told this stuff, some people forget just what the Union stands for. The Code of Excellence has won us quite a few contracts. I truly hate being on the bigger jobs where you got a few guys standing around on a Sunday making double time saying "We don't get paid enough". Team members, and hand cheers.:blink: Yikes thats nuts!


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Was that in a speech that was broadcast last night.. sounds like something he would say.. :no:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Wireman191 said:


> Your right, we shouldn't have to be told this stuff, some people forget just what the Union stands for. The Code of Excellence has won us quite a few contracts. I truly hate being on the bigger jobs where you got a few guys standing around on a Sunday making double time saying "We don't get paid enough". Team members, and hand cheers.:blink: Yikes thats nuts!


If your union was truly wanting "Excellence", why don't they visit the "LARGER" jobs and express the disappointment they are having with certain individuals standing around. It is called "policing". Most union guys are great workers and great people but it is because we "tolerate" the slugs around us that we sometimes find ourselves at odds with our employer.


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

Loose Neutral said:


> The only problem is they only want to apply it to the men. They need to hold the contractors feet to the fire for a change. Lot's of times the contractor is their own worst enemy when it comes to keeping the job moving. Last job cieling height is 60' they get 40' lifts saved a little $$$. Wire pull 560'. Take the time to get measurements and they send out 280' rope. Say they got a deal on that one. Need a $200.00 laser to lay out a sh!t load of bus duct. Nope you don't need that. I know I don't need it it would just pay for itself in the first day. Instead spend countless hours putting up string lines in the worst steel you ever seen. This 2011 a little technology won't hurt. I think most men are on the job to do a good quality job they can pride themselves on and make themselves and the contractor money. If they want the code of excellence to work, they need to weed out the slugs and change their entry requirements.


 There is noting more frustrating the coming to do a job and not having the right tools, equipment to do it thats for sure. In situations like the ones you are describing who was the one that got the wrong lift and only half the needed rope? Foremen training of some sort would be a plus IMO. "Those who can't supervise"


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

RIVETER said:


> If your union was truly wanting "Excellence", why don't they visit the "LARGER" jobs and express the disappointment they are having with certain individuals standing around. It is called "policing". Most union guys are great workers and great people but it is because we "tolerate" the slugs around us that we sometimes find ourselves at odds with our employer.


 This was a job with 380+ electricians, the three guys are no longer in this area to my knowledge. I was an apprentice for one of them, He was a POS for sure! It was a very good job in the end and I worked with some very great electricians, and learned tons about the Union:thumbsup:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Wireman191 said:


> This was a job with 380+ electricians, the three guys are no longer in this area to my knowledge. I was an apprentice for one of them, He was a POS for sure! It was a very good job in the end and I worked with some very great electricians, and learned tons about the Union:thumbsup:


Unions are great at protecting worker's rights. Somehow it seems to have evolved into protecting "slugs". I suppose that the premise is that if they cannot protect a "slug", somehow, their ability to protect the "good " worker will be diminished. Anyway, keep a good work ethic.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Wireman191 said:


> There is noting more frustrating the coming to do a job and not having the right tools, equipment to do it thats for sure. In situations like the ones you are describing who was the one that got the wrong lift and only half the needed rope? Foremen training of some sort would be a plus IMO. "Those who can't supervise"


No these decisions come from the top. Micro management at its best. Like they said in another thread, it's almost like were drones with no input. I find it's this way with the larger company's, yet the smaller ones prefer you take the initiative.


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

Loose Neutral said:


> No these decisions come from the top. Micro management at its best. Like they said in another thread, it's almost like were drones with no input. I find it's this way with the larger company's, yet the smaller ones prefer you take the initiative.


 When will they ever learn?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> Unions are great at protecting worker's rights. Somehow it seems to have evolved into protecting "slugs". I suppose that the premise is that if they cannot protect a "slug", somehow, their ability to protect the "good " worker will be diminished. Anyway, keep a good work ethic.


I fully support culling the herd. All we need is one big, concerted sweep of the IBEW, get all the slugs the f**k out of the trade. They can go run a lawnmower service but we don't need them or want them and we're all too chicken s**t to hit the hammer. Get them out. Then raise the entrance standards for apprenticeship and hire a new batch.

I don't give a f**k if people bitch. Get rid of the slugs and all the people here on ET and elsewhere will have to scrabble around looking for something new to bitch about the union over.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

I always say the 20/60/20 , but we have the ability to do a better job at policing the bottom 20 and yet we don't do it.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

erics37 said:


> I fully support culling the herd. All we need is one big, concerted sweep of the IBEW, get all the slugs the f**k out of the trade. They can go run a lawnmower service but we don't need them or want them and we're all too chicken s**t to hit the hammer. Get them out. Then raise the entrance standards for apprenticeship and hire a new batch.
> 
> I don't give a f**k if people bitch. Get rid of the slugs and all the people here on ET and elsewhere will have to scrabble around looking for something new to bitch about the union over.


I agree with you but, just as in politics, those higher up don't see them as "slugs"...they see them as votes and protect them.


----------



## skinnyj41004 (Mar 17, 2007)

I think it is bs. It is a standard that we should be working by anyway. Why do we need something else saying that we are going to show up on time every day and do the best work we can. I agree the contractor needs to step up. We had to cut some 500 copper the other day with a set of ideal power shears. Problem was we did not have a drill on the jobsite that had enough power to cut the cable. The job I am on is 1 million in electric. Two floors to demo out, and 5 rooms going back togather. The shop thinks me and a journeyman who they dont want to pay foreman money to are going to get it done. Been there for 2 months and no pre planning, cordination or lay out has been done. The journeyman wont because they wont pay him 10% and I dont blame him. If he does the contractor will expect it.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

RIVETER said:


> Where is this code you speak of coming from?


http://www.ibewhourpower.com/Code-of-Excellence.aspx


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

The problem with a "Code of Excellence" and other written policies like it, is that words are cheap:

If a company really believes in that philosophy then that is reflected in the management practices and the standards to which it holds the workers and product. It has absolutely nothing to do with the 90 minutes it took someone to write that down on paper.

Workers realize this, and it can actually make a "Code of Excellence" detrimental if they start seeing that what is written down and what is actually done are in no way related.

-John


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

Agree with Eric. Large corporate is a pain in the a$$ too. They are their worst enemy. Pisses me off tthat as a foreman, they won't let you fire someone. On the other end, they won't advance the people you'd like to advance, because he is not a "yes man", but can do the job twice as quick, and safely, without corporate overshadow. Corporate doesn't need to like me, they need to like my work....


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Big John said:


> The problem with a "Code of Excellence" and other written policies like it, is that words are cheap:
> 
> If a company really believes in that philosophy then that is reflected in the management practices and the standards to which it holds the workers and product. It has absolutely nothing to do with the 90 minutes it took someone to write that down on paper.
> 
> ...


I agree with skinny they want to treat the men like 4 year old's.. :no:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

you cant make someone care about what he/she does. My old man instilled it in me a long long time ago when i was a kid and i doubt any speach or pep rally can do that for someone.. I think the Marines also had a hand in making me who I am today. 
My wife is the same way. He mother brought her up to be a hard worker and to earn her keep. Now that I think of it her siblings are all the same way.. It comes from your family and upbringing.. 
Its not hard to tell if someone is a hard worker and cares about his company. I can usually pick out the slugs and slackers after a couple of hours of working with them...


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

As of right now I am extremely dissapointed with alot of my experiences with different contractors throughout my apprenticeship. The larger shops I have ran circles around the other apprentices and have been laid off. I look over and most are just standing around but they have an IN somewhere in the company. Whether it be a relative or a good friend. 

It frustrates the hell out of me.


----------



## skinnyj41004 (Mar 17, 2007)

Actually now that i think about it for a minute this is kinda a slap in the face for me and oisses me off that they even bother with it. Good thing it is only words. We have a crack head who works with us and from time to time runs small jobs. Puts up alot of work but has to do it 3 times to get it right, just hacks everything in. We have another guy who does everything as right as can be done. Tries to follow the code, makes sue everything is correct and does quality work. Who do you think gets laid off for 12 weeks? Not the crackhead. When the quality worker confronted the owner the response was he would take 10 of the crackhead over the 1 quality worker. Whats really funny is I am doing my homework for next week and it covers, and I quote it from the JATC orientation book, With pride comes dignity, self-awareness, compassion and the burning desire to succeed: the desire to reach self actualization, truely become all you can be. I think they need to weed out the slug contractors as well as the slug workers.


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

erics37 said:


> I fully support culling the herd. All we need is one big, concerted sweep of the IBEW, get all the slugs the f**k out of the trade. They can go run a lawnmower service but we don't need them or want them and we're all too chicken s**t to hit the hammer. Get them out. Then raise the entrance standards for apprenticeship and hire a new batch.
> 
> I don't give a f**k if people bitch. Get rid of the slugs and all the people here on ET and elsewhere will have to scrabble around looking for something new to bitch about the union over.


Thing is, these "slugs" would go non-union and compete against us. As long as they pay their dues, the IBEW will protect them.


----------



## skinnyj41004 (Mar 17, 2007)

The IBEW needs to quit worrying abour the dues money and start worrying about what made them who they are, quality work, quality workers, and striving to be the best. I look at some of the things arround me and hang my head in shame.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Acadian9 said:


> Thing is, these "slugs" would go non-union and compete against us. As long as they pay their dues, the IBEW will protect them.


Yeah so? A few jobs down the line and the world would realize that the cheap contractor they hired sucks ass. It'd be easy to compete against slugs.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

al13nw4r3LC76 said:


> As of right now I am extremely dissapointed with alot of my experiences with different contractors throughout my apprenticeship. The larger shops I have ran circles around the other apprentices and have been laid off. I look over and most are just standing around but they have an IN somewhere in the company. Whether it be a relative or a good friend.
> 
> It frustrates the hell out of me.


 yea I feel your pain...that sucks..


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Acadian9 said:


> Thing is, these "slugs" would go non-union and compete against us.


What the heck are you talking about, non union shops don't' tolerate slugs at all, they will be collecting unemployment.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

BBQ said:


> What the heck are you talking about, non union shops don't' tolerate slugs at all, they will be collecting unemployment.


So you are on unemployment


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

BBQ said:


> What the heck are you talking about, non union shops don't' tolerate slugs at all, they will be collecting unemployment.


 Your a funny guy you are You know this is not true, Case in point the guy I work with right now was just telling me when he worked non union he was working with a guy that was VERY lazy. But he had his in with the bosses, Good blower I guess? When the BIG jobs come around, such as the one I was on, union or non, theres people there just doing the bare min to keep there job. If the contractor needs the man power hes kinda in a rock and a hard place.


----------



## Skinnyelectrician (Aug 10, 2011)

BBQ said:


> What the heck are you talking about, non union shops don't' tolerate slugs at all, they will be collecting unemployment.


You're out of your mind fat man. Some of the biggest slobs I have ever worked with was non union. You're really getting to the point were you'll just say anything.:laughing:

Honestly, who hasn't had the pleasure of getting stuck with the "Bosses nephew" or the hack who destroys everything and nobody wants to work with him? The guy that's late for work everyday yet he's still employed?

The union does not have the market cornered on slobs, there's plenty to go around.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

Non union slugs work cheap. I have seen plenty in my 30 + years in the trade.


----------



## Skinnyelectrician (Aug 10, 2011)

Mr Rewire said:


> Non union slugs work cheap. I have seen plenty in my 30 + years in the trade.


And that's why they stick around. I mean, you only get what you pay for.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

Skinnyelectrician said:


> And that's why they stick around. I mean, you only get what you pay for.


I have seen non union shops that don't want the help to be to smart or the might end up being their competitor.


----------



## Skinnyelectrician (Aug 10, 2011)

Mr Rewire said:


> I have seen non union shops that don't want the help to be to smart or the might end up being their competitor.


Wasn't there a thread about that recently? Didn't the guy end up training a German Shepherd to pull wire or something like that?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Skinnyelectrician said:


> You're out of your mind fat man. Some of the biggest slobs I have ever worked with was non union. You're really getting to the point were you'll just say anything.:laughing:


OK, let me rephrase that.

The non-union shops I have worked for have been very large professional high paying companies or small operations where he owner is on the job.

In no case did these compaines tolerate slugs. Can't make money with non-productive slugs. 



> Honestly, who hasn't had the pleasure of getting stuck with the "Bosses nephew"


OK, ya got me there........ :laughing:




> or the hack who destroys everything and nobody wants to work with him? The guy that's late for work everyday yet he's still employed?


We lay those people off ........ really, the economy os not such that we can't get guys that work. Why wouldn't we? (Other than the bosses relative:jester


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Like I said, slugs are everywhere and we have the ability to better police them and we don't. As a matter of fact I believe in our big organizing campaign in the 90's we got organized a lot of them.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

erics37 said:


> I fully support culling the herd. All we need is one big, concerted sweep of the IBEW, get all the slugs the f**k out of the trade. They can go run a lawnmower service but we don't need them or want them and we're all too chicken s**t to hit the hammer. Get them out. Then raise the entrance standards for apprenticeship and hire a new batch.
> 
> I don't give a f**k if people bitch. Get rid of the slugs and all the people here on ET and elsewhere will have to scrabble around looking for something new to bitch about the union over.


The problem with your solution is, who gets to decide which ones are slugs? Who sets the "Slug Standard"? I once worked a jobsite where one guy was always first one there, last one to leave. Jumped up and went back to work when breaks/lunch was over and worked circles around his counterparts on the job. Everyone else hated him for it and they were continuously bad-mouthing him to the boss. I'm sure if they had voted on it he would have been the "Slug".


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

My neighbor always laughs, cause he's a non union insulator and the insulators union got his worst employees.


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

Mr Rewire said:


> Non union slugs work cheap. I have seen plenty in my 30 + years in the trade.


You get what you pay for.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

amptech said:


> The problem with your solution is, who gets to decide which ones are slugs? Who sets the "Slug Standard"? I once worked a jobsite where one guy was always first one there, last one to leave. Jumped up and went back to work when breaks/lunch was over and worked circles around his counterparts on the job. Everyone else hated him for it and they were continuously bad-mouthing him to the boss. I'm sure if they had voted on it he would have been the "Slug".


Good point. One way is to actually fire a man instead of layoff like the plan says then make the man ineligible after so many firings.


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

BBQ said:


> OK, let me rephrase that.
> 
> The non-union shops I have worked for have been very large professional high paying companies or small operations where he owner is on the job.
> 
> In no case did these compaines tolerate slugs. Can't make money with non-productive slugs.


I know that not all open shops tolerate these people. I'm sure there are some though that would love to have these guys doing all the jobs that no-one wants (chipping all day, everyday.) Someone with no electrical skills but can do manual/menial labour.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

BBQ said:


> What the heck are you talking about, non union shops don't' tolerate slugs at all, they will be collecting unemployment.


I think you mean _properly run _non union shops don't tolerate slugs. If you're non union and you keep lazy garbage around we need to have a discussion about why you're failing.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> I think you mean _properly run _non union shops don't tolerate slugs. If you're non union and you keep lazy garbage around we need to have a discussion about why you're failing.



It's not the _failing_ shops with useless help that bothers me. They won't last long, and the more of them that fail, the better things get for me.

What bothers me is the ones that always hire garbage yet somehow manage to stay in business.


----------



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

Skinnyelectrician said:


> <snip>
> 
> The guy that's late for work everyday yet he's still employed?
> 
> The union does not have the market cornered on slobs, there's plenty to go around.


I can't stress enough how much this one annoys me. If you're consistently 10 minutes late, set your alarm back 10 minutes. Things happen, flat tire, traffic, that one day where you miss the alarm, etc. I can forgive a few of those a year, but 4-5 times a week you roll in at 7:10? :wallbash:


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

Loose Neutral said:


> Good point. One way is to actually fire a man instead of layoff like the plan says then make the man ineligible after so many firings.


 They do have the ROF with ineligible for rehire. Ive seen the box checked for a few people. One union meeting there was a new questionable member, be got booted. Though it was the first and only time I have seen it.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

Wireman191 said:


> They do have the ROF with ineligible for rehire. Ive seen the box checked for a few people. One union meeting there was a new questionable member, be got booted. Though it was the first and only time I have seen it.


I laid a guy off for lack of production. That will get a BAs attention


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Skinnyelectrician said:


> You're out of your mind fat man.


Personal Attack!

Personal Attack!

There is a double standard here!!!!

You should be banned. :laughing: 



:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

erics37 said:


> I fully support culling the herd. All we need is one big, concerted sweep of the IBEW, get all the slugs the f**k out of the trade. They can go run a lawnmower service but we don't need them or want them and we're all too chicken s**t to hit the hammer. Get them out. Then raise the entrance standards for apprenticeship and hire a new batch.
> 
> I don't give a f**k if people bitch. Get rid of the slugs and all the people here on ET and elsewhere will have to scrabble around looking for something new to bitch about the union over.


You guys pull that off and I'll become a signatory, just for kicks. That should screw with some people's minds. :laughing:



480sparky said:


> and the more of them that fail, the better things get for me.


I don't want everyone to fail. If that happens people are gonna start bugging me to do TI's and commercial construction and stuff.


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

Jlarson said:


> You guys pull that off and I'll become a signatory, just for kicks. That should screw with some people's minds. :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want everyone to fail. If that happens people are gonna start bugging me to do TI's and commercial construction and stuff.


 You have the power to hire and fire as you please. if you need 100 more guys to complete a job you can have them in less then a week. You don't like someones work ethics you lay them off. That is about the only difference.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Wireman191 said:


> You have the power to hire and fire as you please. if you need 100 more guys to complete a job you can have them in less then a week. You don't like someones work ethics you lay them off. That is about the only difference.


I have that already, it just be one more thing I did just cause I could :laughing:


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

Jlarson said:


> I have that already, it just be one more thing I did just cause I could :laughing:


 Good for you!:thumbsup:


----------



## Skinnyelectrician (Aug 10, 2011)

BBQ said:


> Personal Attack!
> 
> Personal Attack!
> 
> ...



Personal attack????? HA! That was filled with love, couldn't you feel it? :laughing:
Besides, isn't it an accurate description?:w00t::jester:


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> I have that already, it just be one more thing I did just cause I could :laughing:


So you can hire 100 guys within a week if you needed?


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

steelersman said:


> So you can hire 100 guys within a week if you needed?


Isn't there some deal where a non-union contractor can get manpower from the local hall?


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

I don't think any one gets a phone call and immediately needs 100 guys. Jobs like that aren't just sprung on you on Tuesday morning, it is planned well before you really need them.

Sent from your mom's iPhone. She says hi.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

Wireman191 said:


> ... You don't like someones work ethics you lay them off. ....


That is what our biggest problem is...we lay these guys off when we should be firing them and marking the box that says not for re-hire.


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> That is what our biggest problem is...we lay these guys off when we should be firing them and marking the box that says not for re-hire.


I agree. I'm sick of seeing certain members just skating through while others bust their ass and end up at the back of the books because they have a gag reflex.

If we got rid of all the lazy bums the IBEW wouldn't be dieing like it is today.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

walkerj said:


> I don't think any one gets a phone call and immediately needs 100 guys. Jobs like that aren't just sprung on you on Tuesday morning, it is planned well before you really need them.
> 
> Sent from your mom's iPhone. She says hi.


I saw it happen when a non union contractor failed to man a job they called the next highest bidder who wad union and cut s deal for him to finish a 30 man call went out the next day and within a week he had over 80 men on the job


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

walkerj said:


> I don't think any one gets a phone call and immediately needs 100 guys. Jobs like that aren't just sprung on you on Tuesday morning, it is planned well before you really need them.
> 
> Sent from your mom's iPhone. She says hi.



Eh not construction jobs but large emergencies can take some man power. It helps to have relationships with good temp agencies.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> Eh not construction jobs but large emergencies can take some man power. It helps to have relationships with good temp agencies.


I'd love to see that crew.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> Eh not construction jobs but large emergencies can take some man power. It helps to have relationships with good temp agencies.



You're out of your mind now. There have been numerous jobs in this area that had way more than 100 electricians on site new construction....


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

steelersman said:


> You're out of your mind now. There have been numerous jobs in this area that had way more than 100 electricians on site new construction....


He is talking about his own company, try to pay attention.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Loose Neutral said:


> I'd love to see that crew.


We have temp agencies in my area that provide qualified licensed electricians.:thumbsup:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

steelersman said:


> You're out of your mind now. There have been numerous jobs in this area that had way more than 100 electricians on site new construction....


Shows how much you know, I never had a mind to be out of. :laughing:

I know, but I was replying to walkerj, re: not needing 100 construction guys overnight. 

If any of you have I feel sorry for you that you have to work with contractors and customers with such crappy planning and communication skills. 



BBQ said:


> We have temp agencies in my area that provide qualified licensed electricians.:thumbsup:


Yep, we use them, the POCO's here get guys from them too. If you work with them a lot they won't send you the bottom of the barrel temps. Gotta know how to work the system.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Needing a large crew for an emergency is one thing, but if you need 100 guys immediately in construction you are probably going out of business.

Sent from your mom's iPhone. She says hi.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

steelersman said:


> You're out of your mind now. There have been numerous jobs in this area that had way more than 100 electricians on site new construction....


Try reading every post. It helps to understand what the adults are talking about.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

BBQ said:


> We have temp agencies in my area that provide qualified licensed electricians.:thumbsup:


 I believe you may have a chance at finding a couple good guys, but not a 100.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Loose Neutral said:


> I believe you may have a chance at finding a couple good guys, but not a 100.


No I could not get a 100 good guys quickly. 

I doubt in normal circumstances I could get a 100 'good guys' quickly from the hall either.

In this economy maybe so.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Loose Neutral said:


> I believe you may have a chance at finding a couple good guys, but not a 100.


 Unfortunately, I agree. I worked for one of those outfits when I first moved to MA. For the most part there is a reason those guys are just temps. 

-John


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

BBQ said:


> No I could not get a 100 good guys quickly.
> 
> I doubt in normal circumstances I could get a 100 'good guys' quickly from the hall either.
> 
> In this economy maybe so.


 Most of the good members are at the hall right now unfortunately. There is some that should stay on the books but alot that deserve to be working.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

al13nw4r3LC76 said:


> Most of the good members are at the hall right now unfortunately.


No doubt and that does suck.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

BBQ said:


> He is talking about his own company, try to pay attention.


Ok I'll try to pay as much attention as you do....


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

walkerj said:


> Try reading every post. It helps to understand what the adults are talking about.


I'll try you old biased codger.......I'll try, but I can't promise anything.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

I think they should make every man run a job at least once a year. That way when he's wearing the tools he will have a little bounce in his step.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Loose Neutral said:


> I think they should make every man run a job at least once a year.


Are you kidding me? That's a pretty dumb thing to say. (I'm not calling you dumb, because this is a [sarcasm]family friendly site[/sarcasm]). Only a very small percentage can successfully run and manage a job.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Well you may be right about that, but I'm looking at it in a business sense. Most contractors don't talk numbers to the men and I think letting them run a job will let them see what it actually takes to bring it in on budget.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Loose Neutral said:


> Most contractors don't talk numbers to the men and I think letting them run a job will let them see what it actually takes to bring it in on budget.


That I can agree on. The more information a foreman is armed with, the better. But I've also seen plenty of jobs run by freshly graduated apprentices just because they are the shop knee pad wearer. Running work is a lot more complicated than the average electrician can handle.


----------



## Skinnyelectrician (Aug 10, 2011)

knowshorts said:


> That I can agree on. The more information a foreman is armed with, the better. But I've also seen plenty of jobs run by freshly graduated apprentices just because they are the shop knee pad wearer. Running work is a lot more complicated than the average electrician can handle.


Yeah the EC's here always bitch about not having enough guys who want to run work, yet we got the worse foreman rate in the whole IBEW. I aint taking on all that responsibility for a crumby $2.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Skinnyelectrician said:


> Yeah the EC's here always bitch about not having enough guys who want to run work, yet we got the worse foreman rate in the whole IBEW. I aint taking on all that responsibility for a crumby $2.


Shut up. I can't stand your nonsense!


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Now you two stop fighting you know we are supposed to be on our best behavior.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> Shut up. I can't stand your nonsense!


 Agreed. That kid is a jackass. :whistling2:

-John


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

knowshorts said:


> That I can agree on. The more information a foreman is armed with, the better. But I've also seen plenty of jobs run by freshly graduated apprentices just because they are the shop knee pad wearer. Running work is a lot more complicated than the average electrician can handle.


Yeah I probably am not splaining myself right. Seems some guys don't get it. but if they are on the other side, hopefully when the tools are on they get the big picture.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Big John said:


> Agreed. That kid is a jackass. :whistling2:
> 
> -John


Yeah, what was his problem anyway?


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Slick looking at your avatar that's some sick stuff. I've heard before these guys doing electrical. I even had someone I know wanting to use my license and he had the nerve to tell me it was amish guys. I'm like they don't even believe in electricity how are they installing it?:blink:. They got good food though.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Loose Neutral said:


> Slick looking at your avatar that's some sick stuff. I've heard before these guys doing electrical. I even had someone I know wanting to use my license and he had the nerve to tell me it was amish guys. I'm like they don't even believe in electricity how are they installing it?:blink:. They got good food though.


It's all a hoax. A while back a bunch of Amish got pinched selling weed in the city. Sometimes when I go the Amish market I ask them if "Their Holding" :laughing: Usually they just stare at me.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

No, I seen a show on those cats. They are big time into the ****. They hide clothes in the corn field and go to these party's and get all f'd up. Then when they are 18 they can leave go crazy for a year and decide if they want to come back. If they come back all is good. If not, don't bother coming back they don't want you.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Loose Neutral said:


> The only problem is they only want to apply it to the men. They need to hold the contractors feet to the fire for a change. Lot's of times the contractor is their own worst enemy when it comes to keeping the job moving. Last job cieling height is 60' they get 40' lifts saved a little $$$. Wire pull 560'. Take the time to get measurements and they send out 280' rope. Say they got a deal on that one. Need a $200.00 laser to lay out a sh!t load of bus duct. Nope you don't need that. I know I don't need it it would just pay for itself in the first day. Instead spend countless hours putting up string lines in the worst steel you ever seen. This 2011 a little technology won't hurt. I think most men are on the job to do a good quality job they can pride themselves on and make themselves and the contractor money. If they want the code of excellence to work, they need to weed out the slugs and change their entry requirements.


You just described most of the companies I've worked for. Then they turn around and blame the employees for the job taking to long.


----------

